# Introducing Milo



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to share a photo of Milo, who is a female BTW. We were thinking of getting a boy and picked the name out before we got our pup, and it turns out a girl was available to us and we stuck with the name. 

She is now 10 weeks old and is a love. I can't wait til she gets all her shots so we can finally start taking her to more places. Lots to explore in the Bay Area where we live.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

What a cutie!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

She's adorable!!! Riley can't wait to meet up with her for some play dates! ;D Let us know as soon as she has completed her last set of shots and we can set something up.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Milo is lovely


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

beautiful ;D ;D, keep taking *lots* of pics Eastbayer as they grow up so quickly


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, she is a lovely little girl!! It's possible that when she grows up, her "call name" will morph into Miley. That's often how it goes around here. You start out with one good name, and in a few years, you're using two or three different nicknames. LOL!! ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Lovely looking puppy! 
Makes me want another one!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cute


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

EastBayer - welcome to the forum!

Cute girl, love her wrinkles!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!

threefsh, would love to meet you soon and RBD and other Bay Area V folks soon! 2 more weeks to freedom!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Milo is a great name. That has been my nickname for yrs somehow Miles turned to Milo and just stuck. I wish you and Milo the bests.


----------

